# books for housewives



## Scott (Mar 3, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any good books to motivate housewives? I have heard that For the Children's Sake  has good content but is hard to read b/c it is somewhat stream of consciousness. Anyone know any other good books? Thanks


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2006)

Like any other person, there are many parts of being a "housewife" (start with removing that term from your vocabulary...homemaker is much prefered  ). What are is motivation needed in? Housework/organization, scheduling, homeschooling, traditional female roles, spiritual???


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 4, 2006)

???


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2006)

<i>Stepping Heavenward</i> is an excellent novel for housewives, by Elisabeth Prentiss. She has several other novels, but I do not think any of them are so good. I would also very highly recommend her life and letters (<i>More Love to Thee</i>).

And while I am at recommending books by the descendants of Edward Payson, Lousia Payson Hopkins wrote one of the best books I have ever read about dealing with children's spiritual questions and issues, called <i>The Pastor's Daughter</i>. All of these available from Solid Ground Christian Books. They may be available elsewhere but I don't know....

Biographies are also very motivating. <i>My Heart in His Hands</i> about Ann Judson, Adoniram Judson's first wife is very good. They may not be directly related to housework, but these men and women were faithful, and that is sometimes, like the lives of the Old Testament Heroes, more inspiring than moralizing. One of the most 'motivating' things I have ever read (and I believe I will never forget it) was a short biography of Anne Askew. She endured torture without uttering a murmer: she smiled while her body was burned because she would not deny Christ. Surely I can forbear to grumble about my housework, and cheerfully put up with aggravations for the same cause. (like a Mexico City rave, being held a few blocks from here.....)

I would also recommend Jane Austen, and Edith Nesbitt. (smile)


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 5, 2006)

umm.... that is Nesbit with one t. And I forgot my favorite recommendation: <i>The Four Loves</i> by C. S. Lewis. He deals with just the kind of struggles in trying to love unselfishly as a spouse/mother/friend/neighbor and child of God that the average housewife daily struggles with -- a lot of what we pat ourselves on the back for as 'unselfish' turns out to be very self seeking after all. It is an extremely good book.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

"What are is motivation needed in? Housework/organization, scheduling, homeschooling, traditional female roles, spiritual?"

Homeschooling is the biggest.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2006)

A Mom Just Like You, Jayme Farris
A Hundred and One Devotions for Homeschool Moms, Jackie Wellwood
The Way Home, Mary Pride
The 21 Rules of This House, Gregg Harris
Homeschooling With a Meek and Quiet Spirit, Terri Maxwell
Keeping Our Children's Hearts:Our Vital Priority, Terri Maxwell

The last two I have not read YET. I HAVE read her Managers of Their Homes book and use that for scheduling. The others I have all read and can fully recommend.


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2006)

Colleen: Those look good. Please post a review of the Maxwell books when you read them. Thanks!


----------



## Philip A (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> What are is motivation needed in? Housework/organization, scheduling, homeschooling, traditional female roles, spiritual???



Colleen,

What books would you recommend on the subject of housework/organization?

Thanks!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



On that...I personally haven't found a particular one. I've gleaned ALOT of information from other ladies and sites. I did post some of the ideas in the Tea Parlor though.

A book I am going through right now, that in a sense addresses all of these areas for a woman...going from spiritual to practical outworkings in the home is _Becoming A Woman Who Pleases God_ by Pat Ennis & Lisa Tatlock. Both are associated with the Home Economics department at The Master's College in Santa Clarita, CA.

Ideas that I have found that I fully support:

Household Binders
DECLUTTERING! (This includes not stashing 20-30 pairs of shoes, etc)
Walmart plastic tubs and plastic school boxes
color coding (right down to the hangers, kids rulers, etc)
Scheduling (no, you do not have to be legalistic on it, but it helps to have a routine)
Everything has a place...it better find it's way there!

Training...I'm about to stick a sign up above the kitchen sink that says, "Scrape, Rinse, Stack!" I'm tired of spending the same amount of time cleaning out my sink before I do dishes as I spend on actually doing the dishes 

A few sites with ideas are
http://puritanhome.bravehost.com/homemanagement.html
http://prairiehomemaker.com
http://flylady.com/ (do NOT sign up for her email list!!!)
http://organizedhome.com
http://largefamilylogistics.net
http://www.ladiesagainstfeminism.com/artman/publish/cat_index_15.shtml

The Maxwell's book _Manager's of Their Homes_ is good (but I could explain the idea directly to your wife easily...the concept is not all that orignal, In my humble opinion...as I found I was already pretty much doing the same before I read the book).


----------



## Ron (Mar 14, 2006)

Amazon.com: Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment: Books: Jeremiah Burroughs

My wife loves this book.

Ron


----------



## Don Kistler (May 24, 2006)

I'd strongly suggest "Female Piety," by John Angell James. It's excellent for both housewives and housewives to be. Great on what Biblical femininity is.


----------

